# pvc pipe milk stand vs wood milk stand



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Which do you think is better: a pvc pipe milk stand or a wood milk stand?
What are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

It seems like a PVC stand might be a bit too light, but then I think I've seen one somewhere before and the person loved it.... Hmmm, I'll have to think on that.

But overall, I think the PVC would be great! It would be much easier to clean, and keep sanitary. Not to mention it would be easier to move. The wooden ones tend to harbor bacteria easier, they're usually quite heavy, and they can be expensive to build. 

Now you've got me thinking on building my own stand out of PVC!! :greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What would you use for the floor??? I would think wood, right? Then it would be like a wool stand... right????


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What would you use for the floor??? I would think wood, right? Then it would be like a wool stand... right????


For the PVC stand? Yes, I think the floor would be wood but then the frame would be PVC.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

But wouldn't it harbor the bacteria the same????

I don't have anything against wood or PVC stands(I have a wood one) I was just thinking out loud is all....


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> But wouldn't it harbor the bacteria the same????


It probably would.....

I'm just trying to see if anyone has preferences of one over another. I think I'm leaning towards the PVC but not quite sure yet......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I see! sorry like I said I was just thinking out loud....


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont have and never have had a pvc stand. I built a wood one from 2X4's which was very cheap and easy to build. It is very sturdy. I cant get it out of my head that pvc would be less so...


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

My one and only goat show I attended had a PVC milk stand sitting in between the stalls. I spent a good 10 minutes looking it over and liked the design. I think it is great for lightness and moving ability, which is what I think this person intended as she was milking at the show.

When it came down to deciding between all wood and the PVC/wood hybrid, I decided to let price make the decision for me. PVC for all the T's and end caps can add up pretty quick. I think my PVC cost was going to be around $89 (with wood floor) and my all wood cost was around $45 (purchased a bunch of lumber that day to also start on goat houses).

I've also factored in the cleaning ability and primed all the wood and then going to buy an enamel paint that will withstand a good washing (and water proof it since I used cheaper OSB wood for the deck).

Pholia Farm has the plans for the PVC milk stand on their website which is http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

My dad built my milkstand out of wood. Its great and sturdy for milking, hoof trimmings, grooming etc!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have never seen one!


----------

